# Retro Blue Theme Added



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Rich,
> 
> Scott was saying there are some really "killer" looking skins of this (themes).
> 
> Are you going to be importning a few more?



Added the Retro Blue Theme.

KILLER!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)

This retro blue theme should eb the default; it is excellent!!!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 22, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> This retro blue theme should eb the default; it is excellent!!!



Done.


----------



## satz (Oct 22, 2006)

oohhhh... nice.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 22, 2006)

Yep...like this one!


----------

